# Frye shoots Suns past T-Wolves at home



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Channing Frye has free reign to take as many 3-point shots as he likes - as long as he keeps making them. Frye took 10 3-points attempts and made six in the Phoenix Suns' 120-110 victory over the Minnesota Timberwolves on Sunday night. Coach Alvin Gentry said Frye "should have taken 15 - he passed up a lot of shots." "If he's going to make six, he can take 15," Gentry added. Connecting on six 3s for the second straight game, Frye finished with 25 points.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10308606/Frye-shoots-Suns-past-T-Wolves-at-home


----------

